# Applesider/Colliemore



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Very brief one the tug Applesider is still lying in Cobh Shipyard in Cork, info just recieved now is that someone has got the contract to scrap her. I'm hoping to get a picture off the chap who seen her earlier.

Andy.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Andy,

A good pic of her here:

http://www.riverseainternational.co.uk/tugs/appelsider.htm

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

I hopemy ftiend can get pictures of her, I know I'm prone to traveling for pictures but she is just a little too far and the cost won't justify the need.

Andy.


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

*Appelsider*

A near sister of "Westsider" this was another of Richard Dunstons, excellent Hessle tugs built to work on the River Tyne, Completed in July 1962 with an 8cyl 320 x 450mm 1000BHP, 18 BP Deutz engine.
Appelsider was built for Lawson-Batey Tugs Ltd at a cost of £85,887 and chartered to Tyne Tugs Ltd until January 1972 when she was sold to Dublin Port and Docks Board and renamed "Coliemore".
The choice of the name,"Appelsider" has been a paradox to this day with many theories put forward as to why it was chosen, one being that it was a deleberate play on the words Apple Cider,the spelling of which being deliberate or a mistake not noticed till too late.
It would seem most likely that it was the play on words, following on from the groups previous new build, "Roughsider" itself being a distorted reference to "Rough Cider", a few pints of which we will all have regrettably consumed in our early drinking lifes. 

Peter.


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

*Appelsider/Colliemore*

Hi Andy,

Did you have any success in getting a photo of Colliemore?

Peter. (Thumb)


----------



## Ray Acko (May 25, 2008)

*Appelsider*

Between her days on the Tyne and Liffey I am sure she had a spell on bareboat charter Howard Doris during their Kishorn activities


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Peter no I'm sorry, I haven't recieved pictures to post.

Andrew.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I think it was Howard Doris who were involved in some work off the Sussex Coast back in the 1970's with a jack-up platform (sewage outfall, I think). Anyway, Appelsider was based at Newhaven servicing the platform and the crew got to know the crew of my Dad's tug Meeching. This resulted in a day trip out to the platform on Appelsider. Quite a bouncy ride, I recall.

Andy


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice one Andy. Your a man after my own heart mate. I scrounged many a ride out of newhaven on various craft. (including the Air sea rescue launches.) Even scrounged a ride out on the yacht "bebe grande" (Then owned by Jack girber)


----------

